# Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d2]



## Autumn (Aug 10, 2012)

yeah everyone knows the deal with this

all roles have been sent out so 48 hours for night actions


----------



## Autumn (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [n0]*

~24 hours left. Missing four night actions.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [n0]*

TOO LAZY FOR FLAVOR TEXT

because

*no one died. (again.)

also the night actions were all scrambled last night.*

(hopefully nodeath isn't a trend!!! i changed things around so the stalemate that happened last game won't happen this game but that didn't stop some odd coincidences from taking place this night!)

you got 48 hours blah blah


----------



## Zexion (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [n0]*

No death N1 and scrambled actions? Hrm...


----------



## Flora (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [n0]*

oh my god

really


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

Who was the idiot who scrambled on night zero??? What's even the point in that??? 

Well I suppose it led to no deaths, but that's still not very exciting and we know nothing at all now that everyone's actions were scrambled. Which is super annoying!!!


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

It's almost as bad as vig killing on night zero. >:(


----------



## Meowth (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

argh why


----------



## Eifie (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

I don't know, I've always thought the first night was the only real good time to scramble; everyone's pretty much targeting randomly anyway and it at least gives the mafia a chance to target themselves. Noooot really so helpful in a game where inforoles can be scrambled, though.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

Yeah, precisely. u___u At least we can rest safe in the knowledge that they can't be scrambled again, I suppose.


----------



## Flora (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

^ When I was Squirrelflight I was able to scramble twice

So it's possible that they could scramble again


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

<_______> what evil have you placed upon us, poly?!


----------



## Autumn (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> <_______> what evil have you placed upon us, poly?!


To be fair I'm not actually sure the types of roles that are bastard-y and those that aren't - that's why I had a lie detector even as it was invented for VM's bastard mafia game. I've GM'ed a lot of mafias but hardly any of them finished due to lack of interest so I really never had a chance to fine-tune role balance. (That and this is my first Mafia with the 3rd/4th series characters so the roles are slightly different than the end-of-1st-series Mafia I used to run.)


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

Role scrambler isn't really overpowered though, just kind of annoying.


----------



## Zee Captain (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

Who scrambles on night zero?! No deaths again? *facepalm*

Nobody died so I guess the mafia didn't choose anybody, because if the actions were scrambled someone still would have died, right? Or am I forgetting something... Also possible it was nullified by landing on a bulletproof or an alien, or a REALLY lucky healed person, but I doubt it.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

Polymetric was talking about odd coincidences, so I think it's probably not that the mafia didn't act at all... A roleblocker could've been scrambled to target the mafia (again!) or there could've been a shield role or a randomized doctor, yeah.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

There are tons of possibilities, really. The roleblocker might've hit the don, in addition to what Zee Captain said. But there isn't really much use speculating about it, because... well, scrambler = totally random and tons of possibilities.

But didn't Mike say that he was mafia-aligned and had a kill action? I was Mafia last game, but I didn't know of Mike, so that makes two kills unaccounted for. Though Mike did say he had a 50% chance of missing his kill, so maybe whoever got Mike's role (Breezepelt, was it?) was unlucky. ... or maybe there is no Breezepelt since Poly changed a few roles.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

Well Poly never released a role list from the last game, but I'd think this game has several different roles.

Scrambling sucks, because it basically wastes a whole night and yields completely unreliable info. Really, scrambling is much better later in game when the mafia are more likely to hit themselves.

So, uh yeah... not much to go on


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

Who even scrambles on N0?

But more importantly, why was geekydragon instakilled on game start?


----------



## Autumn (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*



Zero Moment said:


> But more importantly, why was geekydragon instakilled on game start?


They're not participating in this game.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*



Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> They're not participating in this game.


ohhhhhh


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

I don't think there's anything we can do but *abstain* and hope that said scrambler doesn't use their action again.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

quite. *no lynch*.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

Sure. *Abstain.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

*Abstain*


----------



## Autumn (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

FLAVOR TEXT GOES HERE

yeah *no one died* you know that

48 hours for night actions blah


----------



## Autumn (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

the next morning

THREE BODIES WERE FOUND
they were all DELIBERATELY KILLED

*Twilight Sparkle is dead. She was Innocent.
Flora is dead. She was Innocent.
Zexion is dead. He was Innocent.*

24 hours for day discussion. (Maybe more 'cause I'm moving into my dorm tomorrow.)


----------



## Autumn (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

Oh and one night action was randomized.
(Also Twilight Sparkle if/when you see this can you do me a favor and change the thread title to d2?? thanks)


----------



## Meowth (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

...oh my

So I'm guessing two of those deaths are from mafia and vigilante. What else might we have that could constitute a "deliberate killing"? Fishing brothers?
In any case, losing three innocents in one go isn't a good thing. I think it's time we all got our lynching hats on, especially if anyone has anything useful to go on.


----------



## Meowth (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*



Sangfroidish said:


> ...oh my
> 
> So I'm guessing two of those deaths are from mafia and vigilante. What else might we have that could constitute a "deliberate killing"? Fishing brothers? Also, one randomised night action. Either we have two different randomisers, or the party host's second action is heavily nerfed or something. Hopefully whoever it was that was party host last time can let us know whether that's likely.
> In any case, losing three innocents in one go isn't a good thing. I think it's time we all got our lynching hats on, especially if anyone has anything useful to go on.


----------



## Meowth (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

wait that wasn't the edit button where'd that go


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

Holy _fuck_

Well, at least we're not at that stage in the game where losing three all at once is debilitating.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

Sangfroidish: Scrambled is different from randomizing; scrambled was what happened the first night, randomizing is what happens when a night action isn't sent in. (To avoid loads of just nothing happening if people stop participating.



Sangfroidish said:


> wait that wasn't the edit button where'd that go


It's been taken out of the Mafia forum :p


----------



## Meowth (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*



Augmented Second said:


> Sangfroidish: Scrambled is different from randomizing; scrambled was what happened the first night, randomizing is what happens when a night action isn't sent in. (To avoid loads of just nothing happening if people stop participating.


Oh herp.



> It's been taken out of the Mafia forum :p


I wondered why there were so many people making consecutive posts all over the place! 

anyway i'm going to stop being dumb now


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Warrior Cats Mafia take two [d1]*

Uhm, wow. o.o That's a lot of deaths. Especially if none of those were healer clash, since they were apparently deliberately killed - but maybe there's a Mafia doctor? Or maybe deliberately killed doesn't mean anything... ehh.

It's likely one of these was vigilante death, so I'm kind of wondering why the vigilante would take a random shot? Or maybe that was the action that was randomized?


----------



## Eifie (Aug 16, 2012)

Could've been a rigger; that's always the first thing I think after a no-death, two-deaths pattern. I don't know if that role's likely to actually have been a thing? That'd still leave another kill, though, so maybe that 50/50 non-mafia killer role from before is in fact still here.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 16, 2012)

Maybe lovers + Fishing bro? 3 deaths is pretty unusual, but there's still lots of ways that it could happen.

So... does anyone have any useful info? The fact that N1 was scrambled is still screwing up my logicking.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 17, 2012)

Could've been a rigger, yeah, but Augment said that there were some strange coincidences on night 0, so that might not be the case, either.

I forgot about lovers, actually, herp. Perhaps it was a Mafia kill and then Breezepelt?


----------



## Zee Captain (Aug 17, 2012)

Some possibilities that are non mafia are healer clash, lovers, fishing brothers, vigilante, and most likely more at I forgot. If the minuscule flavor text means anything, we can assume its probably not healer clash... This time. As for the rest, who knows. 

The character choices in the last game as well as this one make sense with the role they play, for example a medicine cat being a healer. So anybody who is well versed with series three (which I am not) might be able to speculate what kind of roles there are floating around. That said, I'm thinking there is almost definitely a pair of lovers and probably a vigilante as well. Medicine cats would make sense being oracles or inspectors, but remember this is all just speculation.

Then again, scrambling could be metaphorical for anything.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thing is, there are so many cats that it's not easy at all to guess which cats Augment used for roles. There are some major ones though: Jayfeather, Lionblaze, Dovewing, Ivypool, Firestar, Breezepelt, Tigerstar, Brokentail, Hawkfrost, Hollyleaf, perhaps the other leaders, maybe Spottedleaf, Yellowfang, Bluestar, Brambleclaw - well, you get my point.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 17, 2012)

24 moar hours cause no votes.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 17, 2012)

*Abtainage.*


----------



## Meowth (Aug 17, 2012)

So you know what I said about lynching hats
Yeah, that still seems too risky because _we don't know anything ugh_ so I'm going to wuss out and *abstain*.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 17, 2012)

Augment, assuming all Mafia-aligned roles are the same as last game, if the three Mafia die and Breezepelt is left, does Breezepelt inherit the don role, or do the innocents win?

Either way, we still greatly outnumber the Mafia, so... I guess *abstaining* is fine.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 18, 2012)

Assuming the Mafia roles are the same, they would be Brokentail, Hawkfrost, possibly Ivypool if they chose Mafia this game, that one evil dude in the starry forest whose name I can't remember....

Wait, what's this about Breezepelt?

Also *abstain*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 18, 2012)

Breezelpelt was the mafia's auxiliary killing role that has... What was it, a 50% chance of failing? Or was it 25%? Yeah, it was the role Sang had from last game. 

Anyways, *abstain*, for now. But we're going to have to start lynching soon.


----------



## Meowth (Aug 18, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Breezelpelt was the mafia's auxiliary killing role that has... What was it, a 50% chance of failing? Or was it 25%? Yeah, it was the role Sang had from last game.


Mafia-aligned but not allowed to communicate, 50% chance of killing and 50% chance of revealing his alignment instead.


----------



## Zee Captain (Aug 18, 2012)

I guess *Abstain* still makes sense. I think we should lynch tomorrow, though. No point in letting the mafia get free kills. Also I doubt the roles for who is mafia are the same... Doesn't really make sense to do so as a GM since we would already know.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't think it's too much of a problem if /some/ of the roles are known, as long as most are unknown. In a game this size, we'd conclude there's probably 3-4 Mafia anyway. Okay, so Breezepelt's probable existence is revealed so if there are two kills we have a good guess as to who it is, but sooner or later he's got to get a bad role and reveal his alignment. So yeah, I don't think it makes too much of a difference.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 18, 2012)

NO ONE DIED

so 24 hours for night actions blah blah i'm at college you can't expect me to be descriptive


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 19, 2012)

Not sure if yay or awww.....


----------



## Zee Captain (Aug 19, 2012)

Possible that the supposed Breezepelt chose to abstain from their actions knowing we were thinking about them. Like Bluzzy said, it would give us a lead if as many people died again. If they do exist and I'm right... Don't we still have that lead?

Also if the role exists its possible they accidentally revealed their alignment last night.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 19, 2012)

Hush... No sleeptalking.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 20, 2012)

NIGHT ACTIONS MISSING SEND 'EM IN PPL


----------



## Autumn (Aug 23, 2012)

I'M SORRY GUYS I'VE BEEN ADJUSTING TO COLLEGE

anyway
*no one died last night*
24 hours for discussion go


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hmm, maybe there is a rigger after all, since there seems to be a pattern of no deaths, multiple deaths, no deaths, etc.?

Or lucky healers blah blah blah but it's kinda unlikely that they're /this/ lucky.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 24, 2012)

Well... healer... roleblocker... alien... all are possibilites. I'll have to look up what rigger means, I am unfamiliar with this role.

You guys are boring me by not talking.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 24, 2012)

Pretty sure rigger delays night actions. So then the rigger delays the don, there's no death, and the next day there are two deaths.

And yeah guys, please speak up? It's day three now and we still have no idea where to go.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 24, 2012)

extending phase


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 24, 2012)

Hmm..... I may have a slight lead, but I'll have to wait until tomorrow morning to see if my suspicion about what's going on at night is correct.

It's really more of a 'hunch' than a 'lead', though. I'll report on it more tomorrow.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 25, 2012)

I doubt it's a rigger now unless it's an innocent-aligned one, since I'd think a regular rigger could be pretty sure that they targeted the mafia don and wouldn't have messed with killings again.

ZM, since you're calling attention to yourself anyway, d'you think you might as well tell us about what your suspicion is? There's not much point in holding out on telling us to see if you're right or not, is there; if it turns out not to be correct then just oh well, I guess. No harm done.


----------



## Zee Captain (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay, I'm here, sorry for the random sleeptalking, I misread the post before it and thought that nobody had died overnight xD I guess nobody ended up dying anyway, sooooo my point still stands. Pretty confused why they didn't kill me for it. Or maybe I was healed. Huh.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey guys I know I don't do randlynches but NOTHING IS HAPPENING so if you don't lynch/abstain by this time tomorrow I'll randlynch an innocent.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 26, 2012)

Randylynch an innocent? 0_o So even if we rl the mafia can't be killed?

Hell no. *Abstain.*


----------



## Autumn (Aug 26, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Randylynch an innocent? 0_o So even if we rl the mafia can't be killed?


I want to get the game moving :/ I would think people would rather try to vote off a Mafia than risk an innocent be killed


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 26, 2012)

Either that, or we just lynch someone who isn't active?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 26, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Either that, or we just lynch someone who isn't active?


Whirlpool, Mewtwo, and Silver all haven't posted. I hadn't really given much thought into the possibility that the mafia might be inactive, but it's not that unlikely.


----------



## Silver (Aug 26, 2012)

oh hey this is still going on?
well uh... i can't really play anymore so I'm just gonna say I'm the healer blah blah Cinderheart and haven't been doing my night actions because i didn't know this was still happening.
but well  I'm not gonna be able to get on for a while so... yeah


----------



## Phantom (Aug 27, 2012)

*Whirlpool?*


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 27, 2012)

I guess I'll go with *Whirlpool*.


----------



## Whirlpool (Aug 27, 2012)

oops

Well, hey, everyone, I'm Hollyleaf and I'm a vigilante. Zexion's death on D2 was kind of my fault because I thought "hey what would happen if i killed an inactive person? nothing's happening in this game anyways" (...yeah I have no idea what I was thinking). So etc etc etc I have no leads unfortunately.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 27, 2012)

(This is Trixie, sorry if I'm making too many username changes. I'll be staying with this one, I promise. Maybe in a few months, not just next month, I can change it to Ampharos~)

Huh. How could I forget about this? Well then! ... Could someone inform me on what a rigger is? .-.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 27, 2012)

i'll give you 24 more hours cause conversation is going


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 27, 2012)

DarkAura said:


> (This is Trixie, sorry if I'm making too many username changes. I'll be staying with this one, I promise. Maybe in a few months, not just next month, I can change it to Ampharos~)
> 
> Huh. How could I forget about this? Well then! ... Could someone inform me on what a rigger is? .-.


A Rigger is a role who delays night actions by one phase.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 28, 2012)

*whirlpool is dead. he was innocent.*

24 hours for night actions


----------



## Autumn (Aug 30, 2012)

*Zee Captain is dead. She was Mafia.*

24 hours for discussion.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 30, 2012)

0_0 That... was certainly interesting! Now, because Whirlpool was innocent, he was probably telling the truth about being the vigilante. So, who targeted Zee Captain? Perhaps Zee Captain was Breezepelt, and was she was targeted by the mafia? Or vice versa? (Bluzzy, when you were Breezepelt last game, did you know who the mafia were?) Perhaps there is a serial killer in play? Perhaps Zee Captain was the activated alien? Or a terrorist? Either way, I think I might have the answer to a few of these questions...

Hi guys, I'm the _tracker_! I followed DarkAura last night, and lo and behold, she visited Zee Captain, who is now a corpse. I think this is most certainly a useful lead...

Lynch *DarkAura*. She can't be vig, so she must be either scum or a serial killer.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 30, 2012)

I wasn't Breezepelt last game; that was Mike. I was Mafia, but I didn't know that Mike was on our side; perhaps Breezepelt doesn't know who the real Mafia are, as well? But best to ask Mike himself, of course.

Anyway, DarkAura's only posted once, after someone suggested we lynch inactives. She wasn't mentioned in the list even though she should've, so I thought she'd posted before, but after looking through the thread I can't find anything else so... I do find it odd that she didn't roleclaim like the other inactives did. She may be a healer and clashed with another, killing Zee Captain, but the chances of that are slim. And we haven't lynched for three days and we should really get the game moving... We're never going to win if we don't get a move on, and this is the first solid lead we've had.

So for now, I'm voting *DarkAura* as well.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 30, 2012)

*DA*


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 31, 2012)

blazheirio889 said:


> I wasn't Breezepelt last game; that was Mike. I was Mafia, but I didn't know that Mike was on our side; perhaps Breezepelt doesn't know who the real Mafia are, as well? But best to ask Mike himself, of course.
> 
> Anyway, DarkAura's only posted once, after someone suggested we lynch inactives. She wasn't mentioned in the list even though she should've, so I thought she'd posted before, but after looking through the thread I can't find anything else so... I do find it odd that she didn't roleclaim like the other inactives did. She may be a healer and clashed with another, killing Zee Captain, but the chances of that are slim. And we haven't lynched for three days and we should really get the game moving... We're never going to win if we don't get a move on, and this is the first solid lead we've had.
> 
> So for now, I'm voting *DarkAura* as well.


1) I can't pay attention to all my mafia games, I had no idea there even was a list for inactives. But I do recall posting at least once, right?

2) Alright, fine, I'll claim.

Rolecop here, with a 25% chance of killing someone when I inspect them. I don't remember what cat I am, since it's far back in my PMs and I'd rather not look so late at night. However! I do have some inspections for you guys!

Yiran is the Party Host who can randomize all actions, and someone's Firestar, who's like a bodyguard, except dies if the person they've chosen was targeted for a kill. Of course, I don't know who Firestar is, seeing as that was the night of the randomized actions. 

And guess what? Zee Captain's the alien, and I was alerted that my inspection caused a kill. I freaked the fuck out, seeing as I just set off an activated alien, but apparently, he died last night, leading me to believe that he was already activated before I inspected him. Huh...

These all all from the top of my head: I think I had another inspection, though I'm not sure what it was.


----------



## Meowth (Aug 31, 2012)

blazheirio889 said:


> I wasn't Breezepelt last game; that was Mike. I was Mafia, but I didn't know that Mike was on our side; perhaps Breezepelt doesn't know who the real Mafia are, as well? But best to ask Mike himself, of course.


When I was Breezepelt I was told who the Mafia were in my role PM.



Vehement Mustelid said:


> Hi guys, I'm the _tracker_! I followed DarkAura last night, and lo and behold, she visited Zee Captain, who is now a corpse. I think this is most certainly a useful lead...
> 
> Lynch *DarkAura*. She can't be vig, so she must be either scum or a serial killer.


Interesting! I inspected you last night, and I've never heard of a Mafia-aligned tracker before, least of all one who lynches other mafia.

*Vehement Mustelid*.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 31, 2012)

Sangfroidish said:


> Interesting! I inspected you last night, and I've never heard of a Mafia-aligned tracker before, least of all one who lynches other mafia.
> 
> *Vehement Mustelid*.


Huh. It's weird, because it seems DarkAura _did_ target Zee Captain last night, so if you're telling the truth either that was a lucky guess on VM's part, he really is a mafia-aligned tracker, or he's doing that thing where mafia lynches other mafia to avoid suspicion. (or maybe other things that I can't think of.) I guess it would be good to note that the role cop was mafia-aligned last time, and people did point out that a role cop and a regular cop for the innocents was a bit much so it's unlikely that Augment would decide to make the role cop innocent, unless the handicap thing was supposed to make up for it.

Well. Sangfroidish, who else have you inspected? And I'm pretty sure there have been four nights, so I'd like to know about DarkAura's other inspection as well.

(Also I want to know about this lead ZM claims to have possibly had because he just ignored me yesterday >:( )


----------



## Meowth (Aug 31, 2012)

On N1, I inspected VM, but of course the party happened and my action got randomised so I inspected god knows who instead.

I then inspected Twilight Sparkle and then Zero Moment, both of whom turned up innocent.


----------



## yiran (Aug 31, 2012)

DarkAura is telling the truth. I am the "idiot" who scrambled the night actions on the first night.

That is all.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 31, 2012)

Sangfroidish said:


> Interesting! I inspected you last night, and I've never heard of a Mafia-aligned tracker before, least of all one who lynches other mafia.
> 
> *Vehement Mustelid*.


Reaction test, much?


----------



## Phantom (Aug 31, 2012)

uh, guys, I know for a fact that Vm is innocent. 
I'm really not in for role claiming now, as I'm on a cell phone and loong posts may cause my thumbs to fall off, but trust me in that. 

But VM is telling the truth, which means someone else here is lying.


----------



## yiran (Aug 31, 2012)

I technically could scramble the actions tonight to prove my innocence.


----------



## Meowth (Aug 31, 2012)

...um okay apparently my inspection result from last night was a mistake, vm's innocent after all. :v At least we still know VM and ZM are town I guess?

*withdrawing vote* for vehement mustelid, voting for *augmented second* instead


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 31, 2012)

Sangfroidish said:


> ...um okay apparently my inspection result from last night was a mistake, vm's innocent after all. :v At least we still know VM and ZM are town I guess?
> 
> *withdrawing vote* for vehement mustelid, voting for *augmented second* instead


*facepalm* Just bloody great...

*Augmented Second*


----------



## Autumn (Aug 31, 2012)

seriously ?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 31, 2012)

Augmented Second said:


> seriously ?


It's a joke :v

Silliness aside, *DA* is certainly scum, but it seems interesting she would reveal such information before being lynched.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 31, 2012)

yiran said:


> I technically could scramble the actions tonight to prove my innocence.


No one's suspecting you...

Plus, with the number of inforoles who are still alive, scrambling would be negative utility.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 31, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> It's a joke :v
> 
> Silliness aside, *DA* is certainly scum, but it seems interesting she would reveal such information before being lynched.


Like I said, I wasn't really paying attention to the thread, I was merely just "Send in night action, leave, send in night action, leave". And of course I wouldn't claim unless I got some _good_ info. 

Interestingly enough... I checked my inspection from last night. Hey Eifie, you wouldn't happen to be the real tracker, instead of *vehement*, correct?


----------



## Eifie (Aug 31, 2012)

DarkAura said:


> Like I said, I wasn't really paying attention to the thread, I was merely just "Send in night action, leave, send in night action, leave". And of course I wouldn't claim unless I got some _good_ info.
> 
> Interestingly enough... I checked my inspection from last night. Hey Eifie, you wouldn't happen to be the real tracker, instead of *vehement*, correct?


No, I'm Dovewing the watcher, who has learned nothing of interest except that Twilight Sparkle was indeed inspected on the night Sangfroidish said she was. Zexion was Ivypool, by the way.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 31, 2012)

Okay actually now that I remember correctly, the watcher learns the usernames of those who target their target; I just learn the actions. Like, I know that Tailsy was killed and inspected to learn alignment, but not who did it.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 31, 2012)

My god, so many fuckin inforole claims.


----------



## Phantom (Aug 31, 2012)

DarkAura said:


> Interestingly enough... I checked my inspection from last night. Hey Eifie, you wouldn't happen to be the real tracker, instead of *vehement*, correct?


Why are you still voting for VM? They are supposedly confirmed innocent? *DA*.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 31, 2012)

Although a chance of killing seems more likely to me as an innocent drawback rather than a mafia benefit (I don't doubt that DarkAura is a role cop), I suppose I'll throw in my vote with *DarkAura*.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 1, 2012)

Phantom said:


> Why are you still voting for VM? They are supposedly confirmed innocent? *DA*.


Key word: Supposedly. 



@Eifie: 





> *Dovewing!* Dovewing is *Innocent-aligned.*
> 
> Dovewing can see and hear just about everything that happens around the grounds of the game. Therefore, she can choose a player each night, and see what they were targeted with that night – though not who targeted them; it’s too dark for that.
> 
> _Good luck - you’ll need it..._


This is your role which I got from my inspection. I might not have read it thoroughly (I was tired last night, after all), so I assumed you were a tracker. 


I can give you guys my other inspections, if you'd like.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 1, 2012)

DarkAura said:


> Key word: Supposedly.


By supposedly I mean 'certainly sounding more innocent that you are at the moment'.





DarkAura said:


> @Eifie:
> 
> This is your role which I got from my inspection. I might not have read it thoroughly (I was tired last night, after all), so I assumed you were a tracker.
> 
> ...


You are so obviously mafia to me at this point it's not even funny. No innocent would _spew_ out other innocent roles willy-nilly so that the mafia can pick out important roles like it's a goddamned vending machine. I don't know what the hell role you have, but it's obviously not pro-town.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 1, 2012)

Phantom said:


> You are so obviously mafia to me at this point it's not even funny. No innocent would _spew_ out other innocent roles willy-nilly so that the mafia can pick out important roles like it's a goddamned vending machine. I don't know what the hell role you have, but it's obviously not pro-town.


I was thinking that DA sounded innocent to me, but now that I think about it.....

It's likely that DA would be a Mafia Role Cop, perhaps not in contact with the main Mafia.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 1, 2012)

No she's probably with the mafia, but now that she's been found out she's probably being ostracized by the mafia. They don't want to associate and catch the 'abouttobelynched'.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 1, 2012)

ill probably let this go til 2 pm tomorrow cause discussion is large. it's 10:30 now so

make yer FINAL VOTES


----------



## Phantom (Sep 1, 2012)

Okay then, I'm sticking with *Dark Aura*. *Final decision.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 1, 2012)

*DA*, I guess. Hope this is the right choice.


----------



## yiran (Sep 1, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> No one's suspecting you...
> 
> Plus, with the number of inforoles who are still alive, scrambling would be negative utility.


Well, to prove DA's innocence.

Seems like it isn't happening. *Abstain*


----------



## Eifie (Sep 1, 2012)

Proving DarkAura's role isn't the same thing as proving her innocence. I am pretty sure that she's a role cop. That doesn't make her innocent; a role cop could easily be mafia-aligned.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 1, 2012)

*DarkAura is dead. She was Mafia.*

24 hours for night actions.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 3, 2012)

*Eifie is dead. She was Innocent.*
*Silver is dead. She was Innocent.*
*Mewtwo is dead. She was Mafia.*

48 hours for day discussions.


----------



## Meowth (Sep 3, 2012)

oh god so much death

Anyway, barring any further administrative errors, my investigations would lead me to strongly suggest we lynch *blazheirio889*. srsly blazhy are you ever innocent


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 3, 2012)

0_o Have mercy, oh vengeful GM...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 3, 2012)

Sangfroidish said:


> oh god so much death
> 
> Anyway, barring any further administrative errors, my investigations would lead me to strongly suggest we lynch *blazheirio889*. srsly blazhy are you ever innocent


Good work Sang. Voting to lynch *Blazheirio889*.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 3, 2012)

@_@ No, I'm never innocent anymore, I swear. /Every single game I'm Mafia/ I'd like to be innocent for a change aksldgjfa

At least I wasn't directly affiliated with the Mafia this game. Yeah, I was Breezepelt. Still though. Innocent next game, please? ;~;


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 3, 2012)

Whoa. All those deaths 0_0

*Blazhy*


----------



## Phantom (Sep 4, 2012)

*blazheirio889*.


----------



## yiran (Sep 4, 2012)

*blazheirio889*

Scrambling y/n


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 4, 2012)

No thanks.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 4, 2012)

yiran said:


> *blazheirio889*
> 
> Scrambling y/n


I think if you _are_ indeed the scrambler, now would be a good time as any to use your action.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 5, 2012)

*blazheirio889 has died. She was Mafia.*

48 hours for actionsssss


----------



## Autumn (Sep 7, 2012)

*Sangfroidish is dead. He was Innocent.*

48 hours for day discussion.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 7, 2012)

So, looks like we're down to our last mafia. We could risk lynching today, I guess?

The only info I have is that Phantom visited no one last night :|


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 7, 2012)

So. Down to the four of us. If we lynch right, we can win the game. If we don't, the game ends tomorrow.... possibly.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 7, 2012)

And if we don't lynch, we have better chance, but that's still kind of risky.


----------



## yiran (Sep 8, 2012)

Just saying that I scrambled.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 10, 2012)

Okay, I think we need to make a decision.

The way I see it, we've only got one shot at lynching the mafia and winning the game. Do we risk it now or wait until the next phase?


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 10, 2012)

Well, looking back at the thread, I've deduced some things.

One, Phantom claims that VM is innocent.
Two, yiran claims to have scrambled last night.
Three, VM claims to have tracked Phantom last night, who targeted nobody.

Now, assuming those three are true, yiran's scrambling made VM target someone else. I claim that this 'someone' is me. I'm Bulletproof, and therefore have no night action- though I suspect that I've taken a hit once already.

So, that leaves *Phantom* as the Mafia.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 10, 2012)

Except, there is no conclusive proof that yiran actually did scramble the night actions. Last time there was a scramble, Poly/A2 announced it in the thread. She didn't do so this time...

I don't believe there was a scramble last night. I think yiran said that so I wouldn't be able to trust my tracking result (which would have placed the FoS on him). I doubt yiran is the scrambler. Truth is I've been _very_ suspicious of him every since DA cleared him as the scrambler - a role that probably belonged to one of the players she inspected before killing them... probably Zexion, Tailsy, or Flora.

Because Sang cleared ZM and me as innocent, I knew it was either Phantom or yiran. So I'm trusting my instinct here, and voting *yiran*. Sorry if I'm wrong.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 10, 2012)

Hm. You have a point. I completely forgot about Sang's inspections.
Although, before we go any further with our lynching, I would like Phantom to claim. I believe she _did_ back-up Sang's claim that VM was innocent while not actually claiming- I'll find the post in a second- and that makes me wonder what she actually did that night, and why she wouldn't have used her action last night.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 10, 2012)

Phantom said:


> uh, guys, I know for a fact that Vm is innocent.
> I'm really not in for role claiming now, as I'm on a cell phone and loong posts may cause my thumbs to fall off, but trust me in that.
> 
> But VM is telling the truth, which means someone else here is lying.


Here it is.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh, huh, wow. Now I definitely want to hear an explanation for that.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 10, 2012)

extending til consensus (either vote or abstain)


----------



## Phantom (Sep 11, 2012)

Voting *yiran*.

Cant't explain much I'm on a cellphone again. I've been really busy at work and I had a funeral the other day so yeah.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't think that's a very good idea. I'd rather know all the variables before we lynch.
VM, I think you should probably withdraw. Unless Phantom would first, or yiran would like to vote for Phantom.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 11, 2012)

Guess what, I found a computer!

Remember Phantom hunches? I had a Phantom hunch. 

I was never completely positive that VM was innocent. But I blocked DarkAura N3, and then it made sense that they were scum. I didn't want to claim before, but now that my name's been put onto the table. 

I roleblock people.

Looking back. I believe VM, and since they are confirmed innocent, I'll follow their lead.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 11, 2012)

Phantom said:


> Guess what, I found a computer!
> 
> Remember Phantom hunches? I had a Phantom hunch.
> 
> ...


So... Roleblocker claim? Well, seeing as I was roleblocker last game, and never actually announced which cat I was, do you think you could tell me which cat you are?


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 11, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> So... Roleblocker claim? Well, seeing as I was roleblocker last game, and never actually announced which cat I was, do you think you could tell me which cat you are?


Ah. Good idea.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm Brambleclaw.

Sticking with my vote for *yiran*.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 11, 2012)

Phantom said:


> I'm Brambleclaw.
> 
> Sticking with my vote for *yiran*.


That is correct.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 11, 2012)

Okay. *yiran*.


----------



## yiran (Sep 12, 2012)

Firstly,



			
				Augmented Second said:
			
		

> Dear yiran,
> 
> For Polymetric Sesquialtera’s Warrior Cats Mafia, you have been given the role of...
> 
> ...


Secondly,

WHY ARE YOU VOTING AT 4 PEOPLE

Thirdly,

I'm quite sure I sent scramble last night, but since I don't have sent messages on I'm not sure if I actually did. Going to confirm with Poly. She is human, she might make mistakes.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 12, 2012)

Giving til 2 (its 10) for discussion


----------



## yiran (Sep 12, 2012)

Augmented Second said:
			
		

> yiran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that's why.

So now why don't we *abstain* and let me scramble so the mafia kills off someone (possibly themself) and even if we don't hit the 1/4 chance of them being killed at least voting out of 3 people is more helpful than 4.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 12, 2012)

How about no.


----------



## yiran (Sep 12, 2012)

Why not? Well, why not for VM and Phantom? Your reason for no is probably because you're the mafia and you're on the brink of winning, obviously, since VM and Phantom pretty much proved each other's innocence.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm sticking with my previous vote. And no, scrambling is considered a bastard role for a reason.


----------



## yiran (Sep 12, 2012)

I lack the motivation to try and persuade you because school.

Good job, mafia. That is all.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 12, 2012)

yiran said:


> Why not? Well, why not for VM and Phantom? Your reason for no is probably because you're the mafia and you're on the brink of winning, obviously, since VM and Phantom pretty much proved each other's innocence.


VM and I were proved innocent by Sang σ_σ
And, since your 'scrambling' didn't 'go through', that 'means' that 'Phantom' 'didn't' 'target 'any''bo'd'y'.

I feel like something's off in this post....


----------



## Autumn (Sep 12, 2012)

*yiran is dead. They were innocent.*

24 hours for night actions.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 13, 2012)

*No one has died this past night.*

Discussion until a consensus is reached.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 13, 2012)

*yiran's not of the player list*

Well, that's strange innit?

*Zero Moment.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 13, 2012)

SHOCKING REVELATION

*Zero Moment*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 13, 2012)

Good game, Hawkfrost. Good game.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 14, 2012)

*Zero Moment is dead. He was Innocent.*

LOVER WIN

Yes you heard me right. Everyone loses except Vehement Mustelid and Phantom!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 14, 2012)

AHAHA and you had no idea Phantom and I were in cahoots!

Lover win is best win.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 14, 2012)

Lover win is also ridiculously hard to pull off and I'm kind of impressed. Well it does help that you were mafia but still.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 14, 2012)

Augmented Second said:


> Lover win is also ridiculously hard to pull off and I'm kind of impressed. Well it does help that you were mafia but still.


Thanks. Suffice it to say, it took a LOT of careful planning.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 14, 2012)

Man, you guys had me fooled. I didn't have any clue until yiran turned up innocent.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 14, 2012)

... wait what

I actually had no idea

I figured Mafia targeted Zexion and, after he didn't die, found out he was alien, then had DarkAura (who I assume was Brokentail) called out as suspicious by VM, who was also Mafia (and was Hawkfrost, since he was inspected as innocent) so that VM would be completely trusted by the innocents. Since VM got that level of trust I didn't see much point in fighting back when I was accused since I would win with the Mafia, but...! Wow. I'm impressed, guys. Much better than take one, for sure. :P


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 14, 2012)

... also night actions any time soon? My night kill /kept failing/ (I only managed to kill one person) but I was never called out until Sang inspected me so I'm kinda curious as to what actually happened.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 14, 2012)

vm blocked you a few times. you targeted zee captain the same night vm did, and zee was alien. also i think there was a legit heal once.

i have like half the night actions written in a word document, i'll have to find the motivation to put the others down


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 14, 2012)

blazheirio889 said:


> ... also night actions any time soon? My night kill /kept failing/ (I only managed to kill one person) but I was never called out until Sang inspected me so I'm kinda curious as to what actually happened.


That was me roleblocking you. Sound familiar? hehehe

I didn't want to risk you offing Phantom.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 14, 2012)

... OTL

IT HAPPENS ALL THE TIME

Did you roleblock me from the second night (first night was scrambled so)? I did manage to get one kill through, though, so...

Wait, you mean Phantom roleblocked me, right? Since you were Mafia and inspected as innocent, and thus Hawkfrost?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh, just read augment's post. Did you change a few roles around? Was VM a Mafia roleblocker that was inspected as innocent, or do you mean VM contacted Phantom and instructed her to roleblock me?

Also haha that's a pretty big coincidence that I targeted Zee Captain the same night as VM did. I was actually just taking random shots in the dark...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 14, 2012)

No, I was the mafia roleblocker, and Phantom was my lover. The tracker ruse was a distaction.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh, so Poly did switch the roles around, then. Were you to be inspected as innocent? Because at first Sang's result said you were Mafia, then Poly said she made a mistake, so.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah, I was supposed to be innocent when inspected.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 14, 2012)

laughs hysterically, cringes into hands

you guys are JERKS. i finally get to be doctor and i almost immediately get offed!!!! so boring!!!


----------



## Phantom (Sep 14, 2012)

I was so lucky I picked VM as my partner, I seriously don't think I would have had a chance if I would have picked anyone else. 

Betraying tha mafia was risky, but VM, you are genius, seriously.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 14, 2012)

Is there going to be a Warrior Cats Mafia 2? That'd be awesome.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 14, 2012)

Do you guys want another game?


----------



## Meowth (Sep 14, 2012)

_hatred_

Well played, you two.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 15, 2012)

That. Was. _Brilliant._

I was still royally pissed off that I was, all of a sudden, a sacrifice and didn't even get a reason _why_ no matter how much I asked, but then I figured, "If VM's going to do this, there must be a good reason, so I'll act as conspicuous as possible." But I never would have guessed he and Phantom were lovers! Not even at the end had it crossed my mind! 

Great job you two! :D


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 15, 2012)

DarkAura said:


> That. Was. _Brilliant._
> 
> I was still royally pissed off that I was, all of a sudden, a sacrifice and didn't even get a reason _why_ no matter how much I asked, but then I figured, "If VM's going to do this, there must be a good reason, so I'll act as conspicuous as possible." But I never would have guessed he and Phantom were lovers! Not even at the end had it crossed my mind!
> 
> Great job you two! :D


Heehee, thanks. And thanks for not putting up much of a fight when I cruelly betrayed you.

Actually, I'm pretty sure I mentioned to you on n1 that "Phantom was on our side". I guess that never crossed your mind?


----------



## Phantom (Sep 15, 2012)

Hmm, VM we _did_ agree that we would be betraying the mafia from the get go. 

I will admit DarkAura, you were annoying in death. Seriously...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 15, 2012)

Phantom said:


> Hmm, VM we _did_ agree that we would be betraying the mafia from the get go.
> 
> I will admit DarkAura, you were annoying in death. Seriously...


Well, she _did_ inadvertently make yiran look quite scummy.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 15, 2012)

But I was supposed to claim roleblocker, your role, and get him to use the scramble. To which you'd block so I'd be proved a notliar.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 15, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Heehee, thanks. And thanks for not putting up much of a fight when I cruelly betrayed you.
> 
> Actually, I'm pretty sure I mentioned to you on n1 that "Phantom was on our side". I guess that never crossed your mind?


Huh. Now that I think about it, I think you *did* tell me that, but you never said why she was on our side, thus I never considered lovers and forgot about it.



Phantom said:


> I will admit DarkAura, you were annoying in death. Seriously...


/Raises finger in protest/
...
...
...
...
/lowers finger/

Weird, I'm not really offended by that. yes, I know it's not to be taken personally I suppose it's true. Though by being annoying, I made yiran look scummy... right? :D...?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 16, 2012)

Phantom said:


> But I was supposed to claim roleblocker, your role, and get him to use the scramble. To which you'd block so I'd be proved a notliar.


Yeah, well making yiran look liar was more important at that point than making you look notliar. It worked in the end, didn't it?

DA, you definitely scared the shit out of me when you said that Eifie was the tracker. I thought at that point our whole plan had failed.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 17, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> DA, you definitely scared the shit out of me when you said that Eifie was the tracker. I thought at that point our whole plan had failed.


 
Ditto


----------



## Autumn (Sep 17, 2012)

aight now i'm curious as to you guys's master plan


----------

